# The "Be Civil" Rule



## Golly (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't think this is a serious issue at all, but I'm curious.

As it reads now:

*Be civil.* Don't get angry over Lolcows. If you need to tell people you're better than someone, you're probably not.
I always took it to mean that we should be nice to other users, of course, but also not to get upset about the cow itself, which could lead to trollshielding (something the final sentence might allude to in this context). It's summer, though, so I've been seeing more actual emotion than usual directed at lolcows lately. It's got me wondering if I misinterpreted this- that the rule is only meant as "be nice to other users, don't fight with them over cows and act superior to the other users" and if the "don't actively rage about a cow" idea is more of a guideline that more seasoned members know about.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 7, 2017)

It's mostly be nice to each other, but don't rage about a cow is another.  If it's Chris and you're raging about him stiffing someone for a few bucks on eBay or just being a general loser, you're being ridiculous and should stop because it doesn't matter.  But even if they're an awful horrorcow like Nick Bate and you just post to say you hope they get raped and murdered in prison, you're right to be pissed at someone like that but everyone else already thinks the same thing.  There's no point in saying it again.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Aug 7, 2017)

Golly said:


> I don't think this is a serious issue at all, but I'm curious.
> 
> As it reads now:
> 
> ...


This is a forum meant to observe lolcows.  The rule mainly focuses on A-Logging.  This term was coined after the infamous lolcow/trollshield Anthony LoGatto or A-Log.  He would showcase Chris-chan's fuckups and get unusually angry over them.  After that, he became a lolcow himself.  The story serves as a cautionary tale to those that hate a lolcow, don't go out of your way to hate a lolcow.  It effectively makes you the lolcow if you get so overly emotional over someone else's fuckups.  That's how I interpret the rule.


----------



## Golly (Aug 7, 2017)

Carcinogenesis said:


> This is a forum meant to observe lolcows.  The rule mainly focuses on A-Logging.  This term was coined after the infamous lolcow/trollshield Anthony LoGatto or A-Log.  He would showcase Chris-chan's fuckups and get unusually angry over them.  After that, he became a lolcow himself.  The story serves as a cautionary tale to those that hate a lolcow, don't go out of your way to hate a lolcow.  It effectively makes you the lolcow if you get so overly emotional over someone else's fuckups.  That's how I interpret the rule.


Nice to know I'm not totally alone at my first interpretation. It probably just means both things, then, since I can't imagine either rule being irrelevant to the site.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 9, 2017)

My general assumption is it means don't be a prickly sperg for whatever reason.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Aug 11, 2017)

I took it to mean "be funny/witty in your takedowns or shut your hole".  Redundantly declaring Chris a tard isn't funny.  Saying Nick deserves to be raped and murdered in prison isn't funny.

Basically, contribute something at least slightly new, don't rehash old shit constantly.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 11, 2017)

Carcinogenesis said:


> This is a forum meant to observe lolcows.  The rule mainly focuses on A-Logging.  This term was coined after the infamous lolcow/trollshield Anthony LoGatto or A-Log.  He would showcase Chris-chan's fuckups and get unusually angry over them.  After that, he became a lolcow himself.  The story serves as a cautionary tale to those that hate a lolcow, don't go out of your way to hate a lolcow.  It effectively makes you the lolcow if you get so overly emotional over someone else's fuckups.  That's how I interpret the rule.


I'd say that if you have cause to get emotional over someone like Chris, it means you're probably a cow yourself and should therefore keep your head down.


----------



## Null (Aug 11, 2017)

Golly said:


> I don't think this is a serious issue at all, but I'm curious.
> 
> As it reads now:
> 
> ...


No. A-Logging in general is strongly discouraged. It literally is as it reads.

"Don't get angry over Lolcows. If you need to [scream at] [mentally ill people on the Internet to tell them] you're better than [those mentally ill people on the Internet], you're probably [a gigantic fucking loser who vindicates his innumerable failures by putting down people who at least have an excuse for their behavior]."

The M.O. of the site is entertainment. If you're not entertained, if you're instead angry or morally outraged, you're probably using the site wrong. Nick Bate's thread should be the exception, not the rule.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 18, 2017)

Golly said:


> I always took it to mean that we should be nice to other users



I've never seen anyone ever being civil to other users for any reason ever, and that's how I likes it.

You stupid cunt.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 18, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> I've never seen anyone ever being civil to other users for any reason ever, and that's how I likes it.
> 
> You stupid cunt.



We are actually civil by calling each other cunts and faggots here, because that is our form of civility.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 18, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> We are actually civil by calling each other cunts and faggots here, because that is our form of civility.



We're so civil it's like 1861 all over again.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 23, 2017)

Null said:


> Nick Bate's thread should be the exception, not the rule.



Even the Nick Bate thread became garbage after the rampant alogging


----------

